# Painting Cabinets



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

I need a real shop


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sterling, you might want to check out the Erecta Rack from our new sponsor, look on the right. It looks very versatile.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

This is what I use for cabinet doors Link I also have the drying rack. Works real good.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

A couple of pairs of sawhorses with long 2x4's (15+ ft) work well for this. Not good to lay them on the ground as lots of junk tends to land on the fresh finish.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> Sterling, you might want to check out the Erecta Rack from our new sponsor, look on the right. It looks very versatile.


I've been thinking about this too for when I have way more doors than floorspace :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

RCP said:


> Sterling, you might want to check out the Erecta Rack from our new sponsor, look on the right. It looks very versatile.


Looks interesting, and I feel would would great for priming or exterior siding finishing. If I was going to use the cabinet door stands for finish work, I think I'd build the rack first and work from the top down. It seems, to me, that all that activity of building and setting doors above wet doors is bound to get dirt in them.

I have some home-made racks that allow me to work from the top down.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

BC Painter said:


> I've been thinking about this too for when I have way more doors than floorspace


You guys would laugh at my set up, but it gets the job done. Lots of clothes line wire.


----------

